# Головная боль в затылке и шее



## Stasklim (8 Июн 2016)

Всем привет надеюсь кто-нибудь сможет мне здесь помочь или хотябы направит в правильную сторону лечения прочитав мою историю.
Мне 25 лет. Вес 74 кг.
Уже шесть месяцев мучаюсь с головной болью. Характер боли тупая пульсирующая боль в области затылка и темени немного отдает в виски. Боль как правило возникает в одно и тоже время либо в 12 дня либо в 5-6 вечера. Даже когда голова не болит иногда чувствуется  четкая пульсация в висках.
Перед тем как голова начинает болеть я чувствую напряжение в надбровных дугах (во лбу - четко над глазами, в двух точках, давление в эти две точки). Потом начинает давить в эти точки. Далее чувствуется сковывающие ощущения во лбу как будто повязку или нитку затянули. Ну а собственно далее появляется четкая пульсация в теменной и затылочной области с двух сторон. Боль усиливается при нагрузках(когда встаю с кресла , даже при ходьбе пульсирует)

Ходил к многим неврологам первый сказал что это из-за слабого тонуса сосудов. (Выписал Нормовен и витамины группы В - нейроммультивит) - пил курсом 2 месяца. Как начал принимать головная боль плавно ушла. После того как закончил курс так же плавно и вернулась.
Далее сделал мрт головного мозга - по заключению все хорошо.
Врач назначил Дорсенваль и электрофорез - сейчас хожу вроде частично помогает. Заметил в последнее время стала хрустеть и счелкать спина между лопаток и чуть выше.  Иногда с утра побаливает шея. (Работа сидячая у компьютера)
Записался на массаж верхнего отдела позвоночника.
Подскажите правильно ли мне назначили лечение и в чем может быть причина головной боли.????

Совсем забыл написать что когда начинает болеть выпиваю параскофен или цитрамон. В течении 3 часов как правило перестает болеть. Иногда помогает крепкий кофе


----------



## La murr (8 Июн 2016)

*Stasklim*, здравствуйте!
Пройдите, пожалуйста, этот тест - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5033/
О полученном результате напишите здесь.
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Stasklim (8 Июн 2016)

По опроснику - головная боль напряжения. Заключение мрт и фото попробую прикрепить вечером.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Июн 2016)

У терапевта были? Контроль АД проводился?


----------



## Мила...я (9 Июн 2016)

Знакома с версией лечения ГБН путем антидепрессантов.От невролога к психотерапевту.


----------



## Stasklim (9 Июн 2016)

Добавляю РЭГ и заключение МРТ

  

Ад в норме 120 на 80 . Иногда 110 на 70 терапевт сказал что это не может быть поичиной боли.
На сегодняшний день немного давит на глаза и чувствуется ощутимая боль в спине между лопаток. Спина похрустывает при сведении лопаток.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Июн 2016)

УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи, рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами назначались?


----------



## Stasklim (9 Июн 2016)

Нет из того что вы сказали ничего не назначали. И что значит с пробами?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2016)

Так может все же определиться с диагнозом.
Головную боль напряжения так же надо лечить.


----------



## Stasklim (10 Июн 2016)

Вот для этого и прошу помочь определить диагноз, никто из врачей ничего конкретного не говорит( какие анализы  сдать и исследования стоит еще провести???


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Июн 2016)

Без очного осмотра, не обладая экстрасенсорными способностями, невозможно установить диагноз.
По поводу конкретики: внимательно читайте то, что адресовано Вам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2016)

Головная боль напряжения- диагноз, который определяет врач, по клинической картине, при отсутствии значительных специфических изменений в результатах обследований, которые могли бы указывать на другие причины головной боли.


----------



## Stasklim (10 Июн 2016)

Значит буду делать уздг сосудов головы и шеи + рентген шейн отдела. Почему-то сам подозреваю что дело в позвоночнике т.к последнее время стало болеть в области лопаток.

Как сделаю исследования выложу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2016)

Посмотрите причину головной боли напряжения, там как раз про позвоночник и мышцы и написано.

При головной боли напряжения болят напряженные мышцы и мысли! ©
Админ, поставьте знак авторства в конце этой цитаты.


----------



## Stasklim (10 Июн 2016)

Головная боль напряжения может быть пульсирующей? И усиливаться при нагрузках?


----------



## ЛевСерг (10 Июн 2016)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Головная боль напряжения может быть пульсирующей? И усиливаться при нагрузках?


Скорее связано с сосудами и давлением. Причем повышенное АД может быть накануне, а в момент гб в норме. ИМХО.


----------



## Stasklim (12 Июн 2016)

ЛевСерг написал(а):


> Скорее связано с сосудами и давлением. Причем повышенное АД может быть накануне, а в момент гб в норме. ИМХО.


Вот кстати померял перед тем как начинало болеть 100/60 давление.


----------



## ЛевСерг (12 Июн 2016)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Вот кстати померял перед тем как начинало болеть 100/60 давление.


Это уже низкое АД. Пульс не повышается при этом? Спортом занимаетесь?


----------



## Stasklim (12 Июн 2016)

Спортом регулярно пробежки 2 - 3 раза в неделю по 5 км. Бассейн 1 раз. Пульс не отслеживал


----------



## ЛевСерг (12 Июн 2016)

Низкое АД, может вызвать головную боль (т.б. кофе вам помогает) в т.ч пульсирующую. Если пульс повышается (тахикардия), нужно исключить проблемы с щитовидной железой (узи щж), так же добавил бы суточное мониторирование АД (лучше АД + ЭКГ), если будут отклонения, узи сердца, узи почек (кардиолог вас направит).
Если все гуд, вам прямая дорога к мануальному терапевту (с уздг и снимками ш.о.п. с ф.пробами). П.с. Можете не прислушиваться к моим советам т.к. я не врач, а исхожу в основном из личного опыта и поверхностных мед.знаний.


----------



## AIR (16 Июн 2016)

Как пациент сделает и выложит сюда исследования,  тогда и будем смотреть и думать..


----------



## Stasklim (21 Июн 2016)

Уважаемые врачи сделал только уздг , через неделю рентген шеи с пробами будет. Может кто-нибудь уже может сказать что уздг или там все в норме?

Я правильно понимаю что синдром шейной артерии можно исключить?



Так же скажу по поводу давления всю неделю мерял 120-130/ 70-80 пульс 54-62.
Давление мерял с утра, днем, вечером и во время головной боли.


----------



## Stasklim (8 Авг 2016)

Проделал массаж шеи 10 сеансов характер головной боли изменился. Теперь боль переместилась на левую сторону (пульсирует от левого виска до середины лба) . Чётко ощущаю пульсацию иногда когда встаю удара 3-4. Делаю самомассаж. По тяжести боли однозначно стало лучше . В первом посте забыл сказать что болят зубы особенно нижняя челюсть, неосознанно сильно сжимаю зубы. Начал ходить на иглоукалывание пока эффекта не замечаю.


----------



## Stasklim (17 Авг 2016)

Добрый день, наконец-то я сделал снимки шеи. По заключению  начальный остеохондроз  с4-с6 и аномалия кимерли. Боль практически исчезла с учетом того что делаю самомассаж.
Подскажите в чем причина боли в остеохондрозе или из-за этой аномалии???


----------



## AIR (17 Авг 2016)

Съемка под острым углом искажает снимок.. От самомассажа аномалия не исчезнет, а вот мышечное напряжение вполне может уменьшиться..


----------



## Stasklim (17 Авг 2016)

Хорошо пересниму и выложу . А что можете сказать по уздг норма? И по поводу аномалии симптомов для неё характерных не наблюдаю, все что беспокоит это головная боль. Может ли аномалия вызывать только головную боль? Или это скорее остеохондроз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2016)

Аномалия есть.
Головная боль при аномалии чаще, но не всегда, значит аномалиями может способствовать головной боли, но не быть причиной.
Головная боль мышечного напряжения, как вариант диагноза остается.
Надо советоваться с врачом и лечить.


----------



## AIR (17 Авг 2016)

Совершенно согласен с доктором Ступиным. .


----------



## Stasklim (17 Авг 2016)

Спасибо за оперативные ответы. Понял что проблема напряжения в мышцах. Подскажите пожалуйста наиболее эффективные методики лечения! И посмотрите пожалуйста уздг норма? (Выше выкладывал)


----------



## Stasklim (11 Ноя 2016)

Добрый день уважаемые врачи.
Был назначен неврологом ладисан пью уже 2й месяц по 1 таблетке перед сном. Может и стало полегче но не более чем на 10-15 %. Так же пил дней 15 нимесулид и Мильдоний (Милдронад.), Фезам тоже измненений не заметил.
Головная боль так и осталась пульсирующей. Начинается с затылка. Начала болеть шея хотя до этого вообще никогда не болела. Как правило начинает болеть шея в месте соединения черепа с шеей. (При наклонах головы к плечам во время гб такое ощушение что мяч внутри головы катается. При движении головная боль усиливается. В статическом сидячем положении почти полностью стихает)


----------



## Stasklim (29 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи, беспокоит головная боль в области затылка и шеи.
Прошел много обследований.

РЭГ Лежа



Рентген черепа

 

МРТ Головного мозга



Анализ крови

  

Узи сердца



ЭКГ

 

УЗИ



РЭГ сидя с пробами 1-2 без таблетки. 3-4 с таблеткой

   

Рентген шеи с пробами

  

Дуплекс ПА



УЗИ щитовидки + гармоны (Норма)



Заключение окулиста (Норма)



Лор - хронический фарингит. Постоянно болит горло

 

Рентген атланта через рот

 

По опроснику ГБ напряжения.
Уважаемые врачи я в тупике(((( Может кто нибудь осилит столько заключений и подскажет хотябы в каком направлении двигаться в лечении. 

На данный момент пью 3 месяц АД пока результата не наблюдаю.

(PS. Извиняюсь что каждое обследование отдельным сообщением, просто так много что тяжело одним разом все уместить)


----------



## AIR (30 Ноя 2016)

Утро доброе. 


stasklim написал(а):


> По Опроснику Гб Напряжения.



Отсюда И  "танцевать"... Далее Качественный Мануальный Осмотр Плечевого Пояса, Шеи С Акцентом На Кранио-Вертебральный Переход. Если Дополнительно Хочется Каких Нибудь Обследований, То Можно Сделать Уздг Сосудов Шеи И Головы, А Также Рентгеновские Снимки Шеи С Функциональными Пробами. 
. 
Итого: Нужен Мануальный Терапевт С Навыками Диагностики И Лечения Мышечно-Тонических Нарушений На Шейном Уровне ... Не "хрустеть" И Не "вправлять"!


----------



## Stasklim (30 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Утро доброе.
> 
> 
> Отсюда И  "танцевать"... Далее Качественный Мануальный Осмотр Плечевого Пояса, Шеи С Акцентом На Кранио-Вертебральный Переход. Если Дополнительно Хочется Каких Нибудь Обследований, То Можно Сделать Уздг Сосудов Шеи И Головы, А Также Рентгеновские Снимки Шеи С Функциональными Пробами.
> ...



По Поводу Головной Боли Напряжения - Именно От Нее И Лечусь 2, 5 Месяца Анти Депрессантами. 
Снимки Позвоночника С Пробами И Уздг Выложены Выше. 

Вопрос 1
Кранио-Вертебральный Переход Я Так Понимаю Место Соединения Черепа И Позвоночника? Именно В Этом Месте С Обеих Сторон Чуствую Уплотнения. (Врач Невролог Предлагает В Следующий Прием Сделать Туда Уколы Блокады - Хочу Узнать Ваше Мнение Насчет Блокад Стоит Ли? )
Вопрос 2
При  Гбн Болят Ведь Напряженные Мышцы - Можно Ли Самому Делать Какие Нибудь Упражнения Для Шеи, Самомассаж, Может Мазать Мазью Какой Нибудь Чтобы Снизить Напряжение? Насчет Мануального Очень Тяжело Такого В Рб Найти, Но Я Продолжаю Искать
Вопрос 3. 
Ад При Лечении Гбн Достаточно? Нужны Ли Какие Нибудь Мышечные Релоксанты?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Ноя 2016)

Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Рудковского А. И.


----------



## AIR (30 Ноя 2016)

Stasklim написал(а):


> Кранио-Вертебральный Переход Я Так Понимаю Место Соединения Черепа И Позвоночника?


Голова-Первый позвонок-второй позвонок . ..


Stasklim написал(а):


> Именно В Этом Месте С Обеих Сторон Чуствую Уплотнения. (Врач Невролог Предлагает В Следующий Прием Сделать Туда Уколы Блокады - Хочу Узнать Ваше Мнение Насчет Блокад Стоит Ли? )


Даже не знаю.... зависит от знаний и умения доктора.... При иглотерапии туда иглы ставят...


Stasklim написал(а):


> При Гбн Болят Ведь Напряженные Мышцы - Можно Ли Самому Делать Какие Нибудь Упражнения Для Шеи, Самомассаж,


Упражнения на этот уровень. .. очень сложно объяснять.... Может как нибудь сделаю попытку... не массаж , а миопрессуру - нажать   и держать... мази типа Долобене..


----------



## Stasklim (9 Сен 2019)

Давно забыл про эту тему мной созданную. Как давно избавился и от головной боли))) Просто случайно нашел в созданных мной темах
@Доктор Ступин, @AIR, были абсолютно правы насчет головной боли напряжения. Просто сейчас хотел бы расписать в чем собственно была проблема. Хотя даже не совсем проблема а спусковой механизм запуска головной боли. В тот момент у меня очень повысилась чувствительность передних зубов и я непроизвольно (сам не понимая этого) сильно сжимал челюсть.  От долгого сжатия и начинала болеть голова. А дальше шло по накатаной.
Просто пишу сейчас для тех кто ищет проблему головной боли напряжения проверьте еще ваши зубки. Может это они требуют внимания.

PS/ Когда врачи все как один говорили что это точно мышечное напряжение я им не верил и думал почему меня никто не может понять  и послушать и поставить правильный диагноз. Кстати Доктор Ступин поставил ГБ напряжения с первой попытки))) Спасибо


----------



## glok301 (30 Сен 2019)

@Stasklim, привет.  Очень хорошо что ты отписался, кому то это даже поможет
Только подскажи, кто именно направил в зубному ( или какой то опредленный врач) или как решили проблему?


----------



## Stasklim (30 Сен 2019)

@glok301,  Никто не направлял к зубному. Просто попал на прием  для лечения другого зуба. Доктор обратил внимание на большой износ передних зубов (были как бы сточены). Покрыли их спец защитным составом + я им мазал долгое время. (+калций пропил). И на 2й или 3й день зубы стали менее чувствительные и просто перестала болеть голова. И тут меня осенило что вызывало головную боль именно сжатая и напряженная челюсть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Сен 2019)

Stasklim написал(а):


> ...у меня очень повысилась чувствительность передних зубов и я непроизвольно (сам не понимая этого) сильно сжимал челюсть.  От долгого сжатия и начинала болеть голова. А дальше шло по накатаной.
> Просто пишу сейчас для тех кто ищет проблему головной боли напряжения проверьте еще ваши зубки. Может это они требуют внимания.


Стоматологию под это открыли.


----------

